# Is Andre Miller A Hall-of-Famer?



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

After George Karl's comments yesterday that Andre Miller is a top-1o PG all-time (ridiculous, by the way), it got me thinking whether or not his career has been good enough to get into the Hall of Fame. His career averages are 14 and 7 (points and assists). He's top-10 all time in assists. I feel like he's always been a very solid and very underrated player. What do you guys think?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

No.

Never even been on an all-NBA team except for the Rookie team.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

is Mark Jackson in the hall of fame? because he was rookie of the year and made an allstar team and is #3 all time in assists and I dont think he should be in the hall of fame

and Andre Miller was none of those things... (although their games are reminescent)


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

People around here don't even think he's a good player, not the best place to ask this...

That said absolutely not.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

By the way, main reason I'm asking is because I was on Twitter last night and I saw a couple of "experts" who work for ESPN and Yahoo, I believe, say that he was. Thought I'd get all your opinions. Personally, I don't think he is one.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I think he's ok

but (in no particular order and strictly off the top of my head):

Magic
Stockton
Payton
Paul
Frazier
Zeke
KJ
Billups
Tim Hardaway
Steve Nash
Tiny Archibald
Bob Cousy
Jason Kidd
Penny Hardaway
Derek Harper
Norm Nixon
Maurice Cheeks
Dennis Johnson
Derick Rose
Baron Davis
Mookie Blaylock
Fat Lever
Deron Williams
Oscar Robertson
Lenny Wilkens
Russell Westbrook
Alvin Robertson
Rajon Rondo
Sleepy Floyd
Gus Williams
Mike Bibby
Steve Francis
Pete Maravich
Sam Cassell
Jerry West
Jo Jo White
Mark Price
Calvin Murphy
Terry Porter
...

(I feel like I could go on)


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

lol.....just no.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Not even close.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

He was never even a first tier PG...never even considered that for a month or two...was he ever even considered a second tier PG?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Only way a guy like him gets in is if they have won a lot of titles, and it would probably take about three rings to get him in. Mark Jackson would have to get in first, he's the measuring stick for Miller. They're both guys who played a lot of NBA ball and got a lot of assists, but that doesn't mean anything more than that. Jackson is better...even defensively.


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

I remember this dude had one great season in Cleveland, he might have made a 3rd team idk. I'm not a fan of players who never worked on their weaknesses.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Basel said:


> By the way, main reason I'm asking is because I was on Twitter last night and *I saw a couple of "experts" who work for ESPN and Yahoo, I believe, say that he was*. Thought I'd get all your opinions. Personally, I don't think he is one.


They should be fired.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

lol. i'd rather them just put derek fisher in.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

lol


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

uh no. Not even close


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Basel said:


> After George Karl's comments yesterday that Andre Miller is a top-1o PG all-time (ridiculous, by the way), it got me thinking whether or not his career has been good enough to get into the Hall of Fame. His career averages are 14 and 7 (points and assists). He's top-10 all time in assists. I feel like he's always been a very solid and very underrated player. What do you guys think?


No hope.

No All-NBA teams, no All-Star teams, never made it out of the first round.

Great durability and consistency, but that's not a Hall of Fame career.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Who, other than his current coach, suggested that he was?


----------



## Noyze (Oct 7, 2010)

RollWithEm said:


> Who, other than his current coach, suggested that he was?


In the heat of the moment it was George Carl talking wreckless, and Steve Kerr attempting to back him up.


----------



## jayk009 (Aug 6, 2003)

lol so weird, I was actually wondering this the other day while I was watching game 5..I dont think he will make it but....

IMO he has been very very underrated throughout his career and he should at least get some consideration.


----------

